# Magic Chef Range - Control Panel Problem



## m4p (May 26, 2011)

I have a Magic Chef electric range, Model 38FN-6TVW.  It has an electronic control panel with the following controls:

Timer - Clock - Cook Time - Clean - Stop Time - Broil - Bake 

The control buttons that aren't working are Clean, Broil, Bake.  The other buttons are working.  

Recently, when turning on the oven via the control panel, the oven would start to heat up, and very shortly thereafter, it would turn off.  By turning on the oven on a few more times, it would eventually stay on.

Now, when pressing the Bake Temp control panel button, nothing happens at all. 

I believe this happened to us last year, around the same time of year.  We've had lots of rain and it's very humid here.  Once the humidity lowers, the controls work again.

I have found a site that sells parts for this model, but not sure which part would need replacing.  Here is where I found some parts listed:  APWagner Appliance Parts Source

The range is about 23 years old and I know I need a new one.  I was just hoping that perhaps it might be something minor.

Thanking in advance for any help or comments, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (May 27, 2011)

Not sure about electronics but you should make sure you are getting 240 volts. In your main breaker box you will have a 40 amp double breaker. Sometimes this is 2 breakers side by side tied together so if one kicks they both go off. Sometimes one kicks of by it self. You could have loose connections at the breaker or at the plug behind the range, or a bad breaker. After all that the range is past its prime.


----------



## m4p (May 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply, Neal.  I will definitely check those things out and let you know what happens.

Thanks again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## m4p (Jun 8, 2011)

Checked the 240 switches at the panel but nothing was amiss.  I reset them just for the heck of it.

Looked at the clock and control panel for the range, didn't see any lose or dirty connections.  Didn't see any broken soder either.  I have a feeling it is the clock/control panel and not worth the money it would cost to replace on a 23 year old range.  

So now starts the process of finding a new range, I guess.

Anyway, thanks again for your reply, Neal.


----------

